# Another request for hints at the ID of this knife



## ddietz (Jan 31, 2020)

please and thank you


----------



## ojisan (Jan 31, 2020)

夢限 Mugen
粉末ハイス Powder Hi Speed Steel

I don't find information on this brand.


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s etching taped on and electric etched. You can literally print any text just like you can in word. 

So could be from anywhere 

Side note, the font name is HG行書体 (or close to that)


----------



## ddietz (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks both. Just a side note that with minimal sharpening and honing, this knife is laser sharp. Absolutely no resistance to slicing through a red pepper skin, which is a bit of a metric for me.

The Knifewear website seems to love this knife: https://knifewear.com/collections/mugen-as 
and it's heavier than other nakiris that I've used but if properly maintained, it seems like a great tool.


----------

